# How to get my new devices committed?



## mathuin (Feb 20, 2009)

I use the RIGtalk and RIGblaster Plug and Play devices made by West Mountain Radio with my ham radio gear.  The devices both use the Silicon Labs chip and I've modified usbdevs and uslcom.c to support the devices.  How do I get these patches added to the kernel permanently so other folks can use them without having to patch -- and so I don't have to remember to patch after every 'make update'?

I've attached the patches to this post.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Djn (Feb 20, 2009)

You could try mailing Jonathan Gray, who is mentioned in uslcom.c?


----------



## mathuin (Feb 20, 2009)

An excellent idea.  I just sent him a message.  Thanks!


----------



## trev (Feb 20, 2009)

You could also file a pr and attach the patches


----------



## mathuin (Feb 20, 2009)

I got email back from Jonathan, he said he's not a FreeBSD committer and that the devices were already in OpenBSD.  His patches are cosmetically different than mine -- if FreeBSD imports from Open on a regular basis I can just chill out and wait, right?


----------



## lme@ (Feb 20, 2009)

Please always submit a PR, so that your request is documented.
Then you can look for some committer who is convenient with the code and point him to the PR. With a little bit of luck it gets committed soon, then.


----------



## mathuin (Feb 20, 2009)

I submitted a PR, attaching the two short patches as a concatenated text file.  I'll keep my eyes out for action, if nothing happens in two or three weeks I'll see about nudging someone on one of the relevant mailing lists.


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 21, 2021)

Although this thread appears to be12 years old, I would like to use my Rigblaster Avantage and/or my SignaLink USB interface with Fldigi on my FreeBSD system, and at this point don't know where to begin the process. Can anyone point me in the correct direction to get this done?

Ken Gordon W7EKB


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2021)

`kldload uslcom`?

uslcom(4):

```
WMR RIGblaster	Plug&Play and RIGtalk RT1
```


----------

